

If Cash In is Less Than Cash Out, You are a Consultant - thinkzig
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/07/08/success-motivation-ifcash-in-cash-out-you-are-a-consultant/

======
ableal
... _it's VERY easy to put off the hard part. Which is generating sales for
your company and making a profit._

